# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Downhill-Weltcup Fort William 2013

## noox

Sonntab ab 15:45 wird der Mountainbike Weltcup in Fort William live auf Red Bull TV übertagen: 

www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...m-fort-william

Markus Pekoll hatte leider einen Patschen, aber das Glück, dass er Top 20 ist und somit protected und trotzdem starten darf. Schnellster in der Quali war Danny Hart vor Gee Atherton. Details: dirt.mpora.com/news/danny-har...fort-bill.html


Wer den Livestream nicht alleine miterleben möchte, kann parallel dazu den Rangers-Chat-Starten. Eine integrierte Lösung wird's heuer nicht geben, da RB es vermutlich nicht so gerne hat, wenn ihr Livestream auf anderen Seiten eingebunden ist.

Zum Chat: https://downhill-rangers.com/livechat/

----------


## willi

Super! Bin echt schon gespannt aufs Rennen.  :Smile:

----------


## Joergi

ist Servus tv auch  redbull tv?

----------


## willi

Nein auf Servus TV bringens nur manchmal Sendungen von Red Bull TV.

----------


## Joergi

aso danke  :Smile:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ja auf Servus TV gibts immer ein Zeitfenster für Red Bull TV. Kann aber net sagen zu welcher Zeit des immer is, oder ob des variabel gestaltet ist.

----------


## willi

Wow! Mit 10 Sek. Vorsprung gewinnt Rachel Atherton bei den Damen.

62.50.72.82/uciroot/wcmtb/201...ge=eng&code=FI

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.pinkbike.com/photo/9691777

Hehe...

----------


## noox

Also wenn das so bleibt, hat Specialized schon etwas Pech. Mit dem Demo war da Hill auch nicht mehr so dominant. 
Wie hat Rü heute gemeint: Das Demo macht unheimlich Spaß zum Fahren, aber vielleicht ist die kurze Kettenstrebe doch nicht so schnell  :Wink: 

Martin Whiteley hat sich sicher ins Fäustchen gelacht  :Wink:  Zwei Mal Trek vor Specialized.

----------


## klamsi

Is echt lustig, wobei das Resultat vom Gwin ja viele Gründe haben kann (bissi faul in da off-season, teamwechsel doch nicht so gut verkraftet, balance am radl passt ned....). Mal schauen wies nächste Woche in Val di Sole ausschaut.
Aber bzgl. bike: Habens des ned so gebaut wies da Hill wollt? Und der is damit zumindest einmal Wödmasta geworden.

Aja: jetzt weiss i zumindest warum i  so langsam bin...des Demo is schuld  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## willi

Rein vom Marketing ist das Rennen für Specialized eine Katastrophe, für Trek ein voller Gewinn und GT hat mit den Platzierungen mit dem neuen  Fury sowieso die Top Promotion.

Aber ist eh erst das erste Rennen. Da wird sicher öfters neu gewürfelt. Schadet aber eh nicht, wenn mal andere am Podium stehen.

 :Big Grin: www.pinkbike.com/photo/9692085

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ui, die auf Pinkbike San jo richtig gemein  :Big Grin: 
Rennen war aber cool zum anschaun.

----------


## nailen

haha, wollt auch schon auf die Kommentare hinweisen, das ist echt wert zu lesen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## noox

Gscheit abartig, wie Brook den Roadgap scrubed: 



mpora.com/videos/AAdhxpnoyksk

Bei 5:40

----------


## fipu

Ich frage mich immer wieder, was tragen die für Schoner... So wie es zum Teil ausschaut nur Knieschoner. Ansonsten sehen die Fahrer am Oberkörper nicht "ausgebeult" aus.

----------


## noox

Die tragen auch wirklich nix. Einer der wenigen Top-Fahrer, die Protektoren anhaben ist da Peaty - zumindest früher. Ich glaub da Pekoll zieht auch immer relativ viel an.

----------


## noox

Hier noch ein Video vom Mondraker Team:






https://vimeo.com/68298761

Was mir bei der Morgane Charre auffällt: Die hat meiner Meinung nach den absolut männlichsten Style am Bike von allen Fahrerinnen. Da wirkt net mal die Rachel so aggressiv.

----------

